# microcontroller for treadmill



## h.d (30 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي مشروع تخرج treadmill
و حاليا ابحث عن الmicrocontroller المناسب لهذا الجهاز 
و يا ريت من اي شخص عندو معلومة المساعدة 
و شكرا


----------



## عيون الحب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*sorry*

صدقني يا أخي انا دورت اوي على مشروع بالاسم دا بس ملإتش على العموم لو بتحب انا بحطيك اللينك وتبحث لوحدك . بس انا من رأيي انك تغير المشروع.لأنه المجال دا مشبع مهواش مستاهل التعب


----------



## h.d (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا غالي على مجهودك و عالنصيحة


----------

